# Unable To Root



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been trying to root this Droid 2 all day now using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=782556
Watched the video as many times as I need to.
I've rooted phones before so I'm not sure what the problem is here.
It just hangs at the finding device screen or if it does find the device, it fails to root, then can't find the device again.

I've tried two different root tools on two different PCs, USB debugging on, PC mode on for the 1 click and charge only for the other like it says.

No luck.
Running stock 2.3.3.
Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

did you install the motorola drivers first?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> did you install the motorola drivers first?


Yes. Someone told me to try z4root, so I did and now my texts are broken.


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

You have to use Pete's root tools I'm on my phone so I don't have the link but its easy enough to find with Google.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

kr3n said:


> You have to use Pete's root tools I'm on my phone so I don't have the link but its easy enough to find with Google.


I tried his tools I think, it couldn't read my phone, I think it said it requires 2.3.4


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

No, it works with 2.3.3. I've used it multiple times to root both my d2g and my dpro. Its in the D3 section iirc.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> No, it works with 2.3.3. I've used it multiple times to root both my d2g and my dpro. Its in the D3 section iirc.


Can anybody tell me why my texts don't work?
Message not sent everytime even on other messaging apps. Did trying z4root fry my texts?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> No, it works with 2.3.3. I've used it multiple times to root both my d2g and my dpro. Its in the D3 section iirc.


My texts randomly started working again and this method worked once I tried a 3rd computer, thank you.


----------

